

Show HN: Instant object recognition - Eyalush

About three months ago, ipplex, a technology startup I work with released a real-time Money Reader app for Blind users that has been recognized by major publications and blogs, and has a 5 star rating in the app store. You can see a quick in office demo of it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvfDnGMPrkI<p>I wasn't active on HN then, but I thought the community may enjoy seeing some very early real world applications of real time object recognition.<p>We are working on bringing this to all kinds of objects as well as landmarks, and incorporating some really interesting things to make this useful for consumers. Think of it as live search.<p>I'll keep the community updated with interesting milestones as this progresses.<p>By the way, we need a few hackers in Los Angles to help us with this! http://www.ipplex.com/careers
======
clmnt
With Moodstocks API/SDK, you can integrate this technology in any app in a
matter of hours!

We are now performing robust, scalable and real-time image recognition.

Check our website <http://www.moodstocks.com> and keep an eye on our YouTube
Channel (real-time demo to come soon):
<http://www.youtube.com/user/Moodstocks>

Tell me if you need more infos.

Cheers,

------
jacobwyke
Very useful. Of course for money the easiest thing to do is have slightly
differently sized notes for each denomination.

